# Fort Pulaski Bridge



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

yesterday at 6


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## bubba 250 (Aug 22, 2005)

very nice hows the fall bite going plan on coming down holloween weekend kids love tybee lol me too bubba 250


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice Feesh.....However, please refrain from holding large Drum of fish like that , it can damage their insides......place your hand under the belly for support......

The reds should really be schooling up near Pulaski in the next couple weeks........The pier will be jumping also .....RUNNING OF THE BULLS!!!!!:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Falconerga (Nov 25, 2009)

Actually....I didnt catch the fish. This is a photo I took of some kid while returning from taking photos of deer at the Fort.


----------

